# opinions on Chinese Nortrac tractors



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

im lookin on getting a new tractor... possibly a northern tools.. chinese made nortrac 20 hp diesel 4wd tractor w frontend loader..

i could save about 10 grand going chinese... are they well made? hold up well? 

all opinions welcome please 

thanks


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Me personally I would look to a Ford-New Holland 1715, comparable John Deere, or possibly comparable Kubota. Something slightly used with 1,000 hours or less on Tachometer Hourmeter.
My reasons: Parts Availability, Dealer support availability, quality of construction, ease of doing routine maintanence, and resale value. Your needs may change as time goes on, and those imports will be difficult to sell or trade without taking a bath on depreciation..........Just my Opinion.


----------



## dagwood (Jul 17, 2006)

FT a few things you might want to check out locally.....availability of parts and service. 

Kubota has established an excellent reputation with their tractors.

I have not heard many good things about the Chinese tractors that Northern Tool is selling.


----------



## Auric (Jul 18, 2005)

Maybe I'm just lucky. I bought the 25HP with the loader and box blade and had it delivered via flatbed semi in the spring last year from Northern Tool. I've gotten a lot of use out of mine without a single problem (pausing to knock on wood). I picked up a 3 point post hole digger at TSC and have used it extensively. If you decide to go ahead with one, I'd suggest getting at least the 25HP or bigger yet, as you'll find more uses for it and won't ever regret that you went too big! There's another place that import the same tractor (its actually built by Jinma in China) that ships it to you in the crate. Then you assemble the tractor and save a considerable amount. If you're handy you may want to consider this route. Here's the site:
http://www.tractorconnection.com/Jinmas.html
I haven't used the box blade much and wish I'd gotten the backhoe instead...


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

The quality, fit, & finish is not very good. A used FordNH/ Kubota/ JD/ Massey with 1000 hours or less on it will cost about the same, & be a whole lot better value for the money. You'll have parts, support, and a better machine to start with.

--->Paul


----------



## spam4einstein (Sep 11, 2005)

They dont get much respect and are vastly lower quality than quality brands. Thats not to say they wont perform ok, but I wouldnt buy one. I for one cant imagine what logic some one comes up with in deciding to buy a new china tractor over a slightly used quality brand with factory support.


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

thanks for the input everyone! please keep em comin...

i dont know anything about tractors.. around here a 60-70 year old ford 9n tractor goes for 2-5 grand without addons :shrug: , thats what had me lookn at a new one for 6k.. :shrug:


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

8n's and 9n's go pretty high around here, too, and I can't for the life of me figure out why. They're uncomfortable, and aggravating to operate just for starters. It must be nostalgic value. :shrug: 

I agree with rambler. I'd look around for a used tractor in the hp and price range you want in a more common brand. I think you'll be much more satisfied.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

No Kubota dealer here within hundreds of miles, but John Deere in this area does very well and often good selection of good used tractor for the money. Ford/NH also is available easy for parts in my area, and I've had both an old 8N and now a 9N Jubilee that have used setting many fence posts with a post hole digger, back blade to push snow and gravel the driveway (occasionally push big anthills flat in the field). The 9N has a front end loader I use occasionally. Works well sometimes to pound down those posts with the bucket to set in the hole better. 
I know nothing about the China made tractors, but now I think about it, I haven't seen a one in the entire rural area here, or heard of anyone having one. :shrug:


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

I agree with you on the 9/2/8N tractor prices.....

A Ford 660 or 860 or other make of tractor from the late 1950's through the 60's will generally have some good modern features. One likes live pto, live hydraulics, 5 or more gears, wide front end, 3pt, & so on.

--->Paul


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

The absolute most importaint thing to look for in a tractor is the dealer!!! I can not stress this enough. EVERY tractor will break, and every tractor will need parts. If you are good and handy with a wrench, then the dealer isn't quite as importaint, but still on the top of the list. Those china machines keep changing every few months...for improvements or to fix flaws. Parts WILL be hard to get. Mabey not this year, but in five years when the same model has ben redesigned twenty times, it will be. I've heard of some of them with such poor castings that the hyd. fluid weeps through the lower end. If you can do with an older tractor...50's 0r 60's, then you should be able to get a good well buitl tractor from pretty much any color you want. Just like cars, quality slipped in the 70's and 80's. If you want newer, Kubota or Massy Fergeson are verry good. The smaller John Deere models are made by Yanmar and are also very tough. JD parts are readily available from Yanmar dealers if JD can't help. Hope this helps some Mike.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Gray market support for these tractors is VERY WEAK. I have a buddy with one and he cannot get a glow plug. He is trying to retrofit a Yanmar glow plug into his machine. When even simple things are made tough, what about a hydraulic pump failure? Piston rings? Starter? Alaska has many gray market machines. Parts books are in Japanese and service manuals are non-existant. What about resale? Don't trip over a dollar trying to save a dime.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

vallyfarm said:


> The absolute most importaint thing to look for in a tractor is the dealer!!! I can not stress this enough. EVERY tractor will break, and every tractor will need parts. If you are good and handy with a wrench, then the dealer isn't quite as importaint, but still on the top of the list. Those china machines keep changing every few months...for improvements or to fix flaws. Parts WILL be hard to get. Mabey not this year, but in five years when the same model has ben redesigned twenty times, it will be. I've heard of some of them with such poor castings that the hyd. fluid weeps through the lower end. If you can do with an older tractor...50's 0r 60's, then you should be able to get a good well buitl tractor from pretty much any color you want. Just like cars, quality slipped in the 70's and 80's. If you want newer, Kubota or Massy Fergeson are verry good. The smaller John Deere models are made by Yanmar and are also very tough. JD parts are readily available from Yanmar dealers if JD can't help. Hope this helps some Mike.


Agree with what Mike says here......ANY tractor is merely a large boat anchor if you can't get a 50 cent part for it that keeps it from running. Stay with the tractor that has the best dealer support in your area.....and that's generally John Deere, New Holland or Kubota. 

At various times, there have been dealers here in Russian and East European tractors.....and you can buy the few that are still running for peanuts. And you'd be crazy to do so.

On Yanmar's......they make a GREAT tractor......but they quit importing them into the US under their own name back in the late 80's when they cut a deal to make the small John Deere tractors ( look under the green sheet metal....it's a Yanmar ). I had one of the last US imports......many that you see for sale around are 'grey market' models.....not US models. And some JD-Yanmar parts ARE interchangeable.......and some aren't, because JD spec'ed the tractors different. I broke a lift arm on my Yanmar, and the lift arm on the JD was the same, EXCEPT the shaft coming out of the hydraulic lift part of the tractor was about 30% bigger.....due to JD specs......so it wouldn't fit.

Buddy of mine bought a grey market Kubota 'because it was a great deal' !!

Until it came time for tires......the wheels on it were a Jap/metric size, and there wasn't a tire in the US that would fit them.....NOR would the US wheels fit the lugs on his hubs. Boat Anchor.......well, not quite.....the engine is still used as a power unit on his place......

Buyer BEWARE when it comes to grey market tractors. A good deal ain't always a good deal in the long run.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I wouldn't have thought metric tires shouldn't be a problem, there's so many euro brands coming in........ Still if it were mine I'd cut the centers out of the metric rims and weld or bolt them to standard outer rims. I had a German baler that took expensive metric tires. They held up but plan A was to re-engineer the hubs to standard 6 bolt if they ever went. It's a good point though these modifications cost $$$


----------



## FreightTrain (Nov 5, 2005)

thanks for everyones opinions! looks like ill stay away from new chinese and gofer a used US model :baby04:


----------



## m39fan (Apr 11, 2005)

I think you'll be happier going that route. We were all set to buy a new Chinese unit until I drove/worked one. To make a long story short, we bought a 1963 Ford 2000 for $2500. We'll get chains and weights for winter and bank the rest for farm needs. BTW, I had an 8N. Good little tractor but having lived with them can see why it's mainly collectors buying them up! Same for the AC's and others of the era. Go with a '60's and up American built. They'll have the features you need and tend to be tough as nails.

Take Care,
Mike


----------



## vallyfarm (Oct 24, 2006)

That Ford 2000 is one heck of an awsome machine, you will LOVE it! This is coming from a Farmall man! One of the best tractors EVER made. Good luck,great buy.Mike


----------

